# Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci5)



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 22, 2011)

can anyone give reviews about this acer laptop, pros n cons??:
Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci5)
link:  Flipkart.com: Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci5): Computer


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2011)

Its not clear what the graphics processor is... If its a 525M then its slightly overpriced (for your purpose). If its a 540M then its a good buy (But consider the 3015tx too in that case)..


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 22, 2011)

its a Nvidia GT540M graphic processor


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2011)

rajiv.ganti said:


> its a Nvidia GT540M graphic processor



Then its a good buy. So it boils down to just this. Does acer have good service in your area?


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 23, 2011)

im actulyl plaiin to buy this laptop for my education, and i wil be pursuing it in other country.
Just now i have checked fr the service centre in the country and i found it to be 700kms away from the place where i stay  any suggestions now?


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 23, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Its not clear what the graphics processor is... If its a 525M then its slightly overpriced (for your purpose). If its a 540M then its a good buy (But consider the 3015tx too in that case)..



Can you post the snapshot of your 3016TX? I actually wish to see the palmrest of it. I have used 6121tx and it had awesome built in that area.


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 23, 2011)

I ve seen in several forums that acer has a very bad warranty service..esp with the international travel warranty..
many have posted complaints regarding their lcd screen.


----------

